# Foreign Designs in Japanese Service.



## Graeme (Feb 23, 2015)

Saw this on the net earlier this year. Can anyone confirm or deny whether the Japanese used all those displayed? I guess hindsight is a great thing, but it was printed in 1943 (I think) during difficult times.... 

And have a close look at the Heinkel He-111 - has the artist drawn it with radials?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## norab (Feb 23, 2015)

That I know of from Germany and Italy
BR-20's were purchased

License built DC-3, test and evaluations on all else except the Ar-196 which was used at a navl base the Germans and Japanese shared and the Komet which was licensed

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 23, 2015)

None of my books show a Ju52 though I could have sworn I saw a photo of one some where.

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 24, 2015)

The Japanese had several Ju52s that were in civil service before the start of the war, I am sure they were appropiated by the military. I don't have any photos handy, but they should be easy to find, look for Eurasia Ju52/3M.

The He111 did see service in the far east, as the Chinese government purchased 6 He111A-0 types. Most were shot down by the Japanese during a raid near Shanghai. The Japanese were interested in licensing the He111 and an IJA designation was formed for it, the Type 98 but to the best of my knowledge, they never took delivery of any from Germany for evaluation.

Interesting that I don't see the Heinkel He112 on that chart, as the Japanese had purchased 12 He112B-0 types and used them during the Second-Sino war under the Army designation of A7He1. The Allies were aware of their presence and gave them the ID of "Jerry".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Denniss (Feb 24, 2015)

Somehow the Me 262 is missing, Nakajima built it under license as Kikka.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 24, 2015)

This chart looks to be 1939 or 1940 vintage.

The Kikka was somehwat similar to the Me262 and loosely based on the Messerschmitt design, but certainly not a licensed airframe.

Perhaps you're thinking of the KI-201, which was actually based on the Me262's design specs.


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 24, 2015)

I know there were so many and I think I have books which cover most of them.
Sorry but no time to check at the moment.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 24, 2015)

Here is the He 112...and I think they took delivery of a He 118 dive bomber IIRC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Feb 24, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2015)

Agreed..


----------

